#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-15
<fastly> anyone here know how to mount my built-in memorystick reader?
<fastly> can't find it under /dev
<fastly> read somewhere that it's /dev/sda1 but that's not ther
<CrazyDoode> it should automount it..in /mnt
<fastly> it doesn't
<CrazyDoode> hang on booting up my ubuntu
<fastly> thx
<CrazyDoode> one way to check to see where it is ... plug it in and run dmesg
<fastly> loads of stuff...
<fastly> know what i should grep for?
<CrazyDoode> unplug the device, then remount it and it should be the last thing
<fastly> it's built into my laptop
<fastly> memorystick card reader on my vaio
<CrazyDoode> do you have media in the reader?
<fastly> hmm.... in which case it says that it's /dev/hda2
<fastly> and fdisk -l says: /dev/hda2            5320        9729    35423325    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<fastly> look right?
<fastly> both my windows partitions are ntfs...
<fastly> any idea how to allow this to be automounted?
<CrazyDoode> make a mountpoint and put it in fstab
<fastly> what type should i mount it as? mount -t ??? /dev/hda2 /mnt/memorystick ..?
<CrazyDoode> prolly fat
<CrazyDoode> but im surprised it's not automounting and autocreating a mountpoint.
<fastly> same here... wondering if there could be a setting in my kernel ??
<fastly> ... that's switched off
<fastly> hmm.. can't mount it
<fastly> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/memorystick/
<fastly> wrong fs type
<CrazyDoode> try auto
<CrazyDoode> or usbfs
<CrazyDoode> maybe your media is flawed
<fastly> media works when booting to windows
<fastly> gonna reboot quickly
<lisander_> hello everybody
<lisander_> my  name is lisander taveras former dominican republic ubuntu locoteam
<lisander_> i have a toshiba m45-s359
<lisander_> with edgy, any time i press right shift key the keyboard goes crazy
<lisander_> in can not find proper keyboard layout for my laptop
<lisander_> i need to resolve this issue because everytime i press shift key i have to logout and login back
<lisander_> i gonna to smack the laptop on the floor
<lisander_> please gurus help me
<lisander_> nobody
<lisander_> please
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> can you define "goes crazy"?
<lisander_> the keys swaps
<lisander_> everything goes capslock
<lisander_> enter key dont work
<lisander_> etc
<lisander_> etc
<Burgundavia> did you try another keymap?
<lisander_> yes but no toshiba layout on the list
<lisander_> i try dell, compaq, etc
<lisander_> nothing works
<Burgundavia> which list?
<lisander_> system, preferences, keyboard
<Burgundavia> which list did you select"dell, etc":?
<lisander_> on that list
<lisander_> and advice
<Burgundavia> which list? in Ubuntu?
<lisander_> if you see that i suddenly logout from the chat room i have been pressed shift key i will back asap
<lisander_> yes
<lisander_> in ubuntu edgy
<lisander_> in the system menu
<lisander_> preference
<lisander_> keyboard
<Burgundavia> ok
<lisander_> layouts
<Burgundavia> did you try US english?
<lisander_> yes
<Burgundavia> and what else have you tried?
<lisander_> ufff
<Burgundavia> uff?
<lisander_> i try to specified a shift key
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> and?
<lisander_> dont work
<lisander_> something like key 42 = shift
<lisander_> i cant remember right now
<lisander_> anyone on the team a toshiba m45 series
<lisander_> have a toshiba m45 series
<Burgundavia> ok
<lisander_> where i can find more keyboard layout
<lisander_> like a extension
<Burgundavia> you can add more
<Burgundavia> through that dialgue
<Burgundavia> do you have any other oses on that machine?
<lisander_> or upgrade
<lisander_> recently i install hasefroch on a virtual machine and anything goes fine
<Burgundavia> hasefroch?
<lisander_> windows xp
<lisander_> linux people refer windows as hasefroch
<lisander_> black humor
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> and windows works?
<lisander_> perfect
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I am stumped
<Burgundavia> sorry
<lisander_> thank you for try to help me
<Burgundavia> no worries
<lisander_> next
<lisander_> who is the next guru to try to help me
<Geraner> Hello everybody!
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-16
<lisander_> hello its me again
<lisander_> and i still have the weird behaivor on my laptop keyboard everytime y press right shift key
<lisander_> i cant find a proper keyboard layout on system, preference, keyboard
<lisander_> i have to use generic 104 keys
<lisander_> i think this it the problem
<lisander_> but
<lisander_> i select others layout inclusive from other laptops like armada, dell, etc
<lisander_> but the problem still persist
<lisander_> any guru have an idea
<lisander_> my laptop is toshiba m45-s359
<lisander_> please help!!!!
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-17
<juxhi> hello my edgy laptop doesn't recognise my pcmci card
<juxhi> my lspci doesn't eve list it
<juxhi> *even
<geo_> that's very common
<geo_> you might have to use ndswrapper
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<shantanu> hi
<shantanu> If I take a live CD to test a laptop, how do I check the sound
<mineur> greetings
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-20
<simira> hmm
<simira> how do I swich to external monitor for my hp laptop? gnome control center doesn't have any good suggestions, and the hotkey doesn't work...
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-21
<dottedmag> Hi. I want to test that feisty will be compatible with the notebook I have. However, wiki page suggest testing compatiblility against the current stable version of Ubuntu? Is there established rules how to check compatibility during the alpha- and beta- testing?
<dottedmag> hmm.. found it ;)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-14
<zeddock> Hi all.
<zeddock> I am not used to this sort of communication but thought I might get some help here for a laptop purchase?
<zeddock> I have narrowed to Dell. Vostros 1700, XPS 1730 or Precision 6300
<zeddock> any input?
<zeddock> Will Gusty run well on these?
<zeddock> ooops. Sorry. Will go to #ubuntu.
<ZogG_laptop> hey
<ZogG_laptop> someone succeded to configurate fn+f3 to lock touchpad on lg laptop?
<ZogG_laptop> everybody online and noone to asnswer
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-15
<kurt> hello\
<kurt> i'm having a problem with my marvell atheros card
<kurt>  i can't get my atheros marvell card to work.  ndiswrapper tells me that the driver is invalid
<Raseel> Hi guys, I need help with my SONY Vaio VGN-FZ140E
<Raseel> anyone ?
<_Andrew> Whats the pro... oh you're gone
<acharis> hi
<acharis> i'm interested in working closely with a developer in getting my suspend/hibernate/resume issues worked out via bug writing and responding to the developers testing needs
<acharis> kthxbai
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-16
<Szaln> Hello
<Szaln> I'm planning to buy a thinkpad, but read something about acpi and hard disk cycles....... should i worry about that??
<Infecto> no
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-17
<despineira> MSI m670 suspends ok, but never resumes
<despineira> what should I do?
<despineira> I'm on Hardy Alpha 3
<despineira> How do I debug it?
<despineira> I tried with sync; echo > 1 /sys/power/pm_trace; /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force and could not get any info
<despineira> just it fails on /.../base/power/main.c:97
<despineira> and it means it failed waking up some device, but it dont tells which one
<despineira> anyone?
<despineira> are you all talking to each others privately?
<despineira> why are people here and nobody is talking?
<despineira> what's the point being here?
<despineira> hey!!!
<despineira> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-18
<rsferreir1> Gusty LiveCD runs fine, but Ubuntu won't work after install unless ACPI=off. What may be causing this (using a Vaio laptop)?
<Szaln> hello
<Szaln> what's your favourite laptops brand? i mean, the best compatibles
<Szaln> i'm thinking in buying a thikpad, but i need opinions
<NoranRad> anybody experience with a vaio?
<NoranRad> i cant find the battery anymore, it worked for a few weeks after the system install
<NoranRad> it still works on the livecd, anybody know how i could find out whats different to the system on my hdd?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-19
<reaktae> anybody here to help me with my hp zv5000 graphics PLEASE?~!
<reaktae> bump
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-12
<Hunter> Good day
<Hunter> does anyone know where i can get help with my laptop?
<Hunter> how can I get to that #ubuntu thing?
<Hunter> for help, im not very skilled with computer
<Hunter> s
<Hunter> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-13
<warion> hello
<warion> vartasha
<vartasha> hello
<vartasha> can u help me please
<vartasha> hello???
<vartasha> hello
<vartasha> help me please
<vartasha> please
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-17
<cweigle> Hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-18
<pwnguin> when did acpid become a kernel thread?
<schmiedc> hi
<schmiedc> have some trouble with my wlancard of my laptop
<schmiedc> iwconfig lists it but the networkmanager doesn't recognize it ... any ideas?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-21
<canaznguitar> anyone here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-24
<johnny1243> did anyone here of any problems for the dell studio 15 line with ubuntu
<rusibla_> hi, does anyone have a cached version of the poulsbo_ppa.sh script, because the download server gma500re.altervista.org is ofline due to traffic
<macman_> anyone alive ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-01-22
<Aaron___> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-01-19
<zpmorgan> ts2, Do you know anything about the ASPM overheating regression??
<ts2> zpmorgan: best to ask in #ubuntu this channel is no longer active
<zpmorgan> okay thanks; I asked #ubuntu-kernel
<zpmorgan> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi
<zpmorgan> Do you know anything about the ASPM overheating regression?
<zpmorgan> my laptop keeps overheatingl dunno what to do
<AlanBell> in precise?
<zpmorgan> I don't even know if that bug still exists in the latest oneiric kernel
<AlanBell> I would suggest cleaning the fans and vents and upgrade to precise as soon as you dare
<AlanBell> it isn't very scary at the moment to be honest
<zpmorgan> Do you know if it will eventually be fixed in Oneiric?
<AlanBell> no idea
<AlanBell> there is a kernel boot parameter you can set to turn it on
<zpmorgan> I tried that
<zpmorgan> pcie_aspm=force or something
<AlanBell> yeah, that
<zpmorgan> And it still overheats with just one core doing something productive
<AlanBell> and there are a heap of other tweaks mostly fixed in precise
<zpmorgan> What's the state of precise? How likely is it to basically break unbootably?
<zpmorgan> (in your experience)
<AlanBell> more to the point what would your reaction be if it did?
<zpmorgan> boot off a usb key and google it
<AlanBell> if you were to boot up to a black screen and think "hmm, thats interesting" then go for it
<zpmorgan> okay :)
<AlanBell> there is support in #ubuntu+1
<zpmorgan> I don't think I've installed an ubuntu+1 since 2006
<AlanBell> ts2: I am going to have to grab nalioth or someone to forward this channel, I will do it tomorrow or sometime
<AlanBell> zpmorgan: this is a relatively stable cycle, they are not doing any scary changes really
<zpmorgan> cool! thanks for the advice
<AlanBell> and there is a lot more testing going on before stuff gets released
<zpmorgan> AlanBell, ts2, for whatever you've done for ubuntu, thank you!
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-01-20
<zpmorgan> AlanBell, :) Problem solved, I think
<zpmorgan> I build a new perl without overheating
#ubuntu-laptop 2015-01-12
<cody__> anyone use bumblebee on a asus rog? i've tried everything to get it to recognize my nvidia 860m
